# Yeah, we had one of those for Christmas



## Theseus (Dec 23, 2011)

This time of year reminds me of an idiom which you will not find in the idiom dictionaries or webpages but it was and is used a lot by locals in the North of England, where my roots are. 
If a college student comes back after their first term at University and - to impress - uses complicated language, which the addressee doesn't understand or more often deliberately misunderstands, this is the standard reply as a putdown :-
--Of course, I'm referring to Durkheim's anomie, which obviously refers to the breakdown of social bonds between an individual and their community ties. The result is fragmentation of social identity and rejection of self-regulatory values.
--Yeah, we had one of those for Christmas.
This reply is accompanied by a lower pursed lip and a deliberate lapse into broad dialect. Any equivalents?:twit:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 23, 2011)

Sth like 'Yeah, we heard this one before but do you have anything substantial to say?' = Μας τα 'παν κι άλλοι αυτά, αλλά επί της ουσίας έχεις να πεις τίποτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think we have something giving the correct tone of the answer, so that, if the context allowed it, I would try to translate creatively, for example:

--Κι εγώ έχω ένα τέτοιο παρκαρισμένο απέξω.

or, maybe, the ironic:

--Και πότε σου πήραν τις πινακίδες από το καλάμι;

hinting he is α καλάμι rider, but such a bad rider that the traffic police took his license plates.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, there are equivalents in Greek. Most of them are fairly recent though and I am sure many will not recognise them -at least not in this context. Some of these are:

_Ντεν έκο αυτοκίνητο καρντιά μου (δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο, καρδιά μου)._ This was a catchphrase that you could hear as an answer for virtually anything. It was used in a Greek commercial (I think it was Jacobs Coffee). This one is fading away, though.

_Ναι. Και με βάση την ετεροχρονισμένη, δομική αντιπαλότητα..._. This one is meant to be ironic, mimicking the style of hollow meanings. If I remember correctly, it was first uttered by comedian Harry Klynn.

_Δώσαμε_ or _δώσαμε, δώσαμε_. Again, a highly idiomatic phrase, implying that this is not the first time the addressee hears such nonsensical or deliberately complicated phrases.

_Κάτι πήρε τ' αφτί μου._ Again an ironic reply, meaning "Yeah, I heard that one before".

_Βγαίνει και σε μωβ;_ or _Τι είναι αυτό; Τρώγεται;_. Same style reply as with "we had one of those for Christmas". The colour of the first phrase can be anything, but it's usually something fancy.

I think the oldest reply would have to be _"ο γιατρός είπε να σου λέμε πάντα «ναι»"_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

With your questions, Theseus, and the Lexilogists' answers, I believe that my Greek too is growing by leaps and bounds.

Let me add something that may not be directly relevant to this discussion, but was the first thing that sprang to mind when I read your question.

Whenever I'd speak to my wife in French, for the fun of it as she doesn't speak more than a dozen French words, she'd tell me: “Στα μούτρα σου”. The idea is that all this incomprehensible stuff could be you swearing at the other person, so they just return the compliment to you.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2011)

Στο σπίτι, σε περιπτώσεις ασυνεννοησίας λέμε:_"στη μητέρα σου το είπες;"_ (πάλι από διαφήμιση, του conn-x, νομίζω). 
Επίσης: _"συγγνώμη, σε τι γλώσσα μίλησες πριν;"_


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 24, 2011)

Στην γειτονιά μου λέγαμε και "ξέρω έναν πολύ καλό ψυχίατρο" (μιας και έμενα κοντά σε ψυχιατρείο). Μερικές φορές το λέγαμε και "647-144", για συντομία. Αν ρωτούσε ο άλλος "τι είναι αυτό", η απάντηση φυσικά ήταν "το τηλέφωνο του ΨΝΘ".

Το "στη μητέρα σου το είπες" έχω παρατηρήσει ότι λέγεται παντού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Actually, there are equivalents in Greek.


You're right, but I'd like to keep on producing alternatives :):

_Καλή προσγείωση_ or _Ευχαριστούμε που πετάξατε μαζί μας_ (the formal farewell after an airplane has landed) or _Καλώς τον κοσμοναύτη_, to show that the other _έχει απογειωθεί_ or _πήραν τα μυαλά του αέρα_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2011)

And we must add 
Theseus that from a sociological point of view, in the unlikely occasion of the situation you describe, those paying for the student's education καμαρώνουν σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι rather than reproach him/her.


----------



## sarant (Dec 24, 2011)

Let me also add "εγώ είμαι από χωριό", not exactly equivalent but still used when someone tries to impress or to evade responsibilities using complicated language, a phrase which goes back to άγροικος ειμί την σκάφην σκάφην λέγων, used by Philip of Macedonia.

Also, αυτά μας τα 'πανε πολλοί, μας τα 'πε κι ένας Γάλλος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Also, αυτά μας τα 'πανε πολλοί, μας τα 'πε κι ένας Γάλλος.


Used mainly because it continues: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%AC+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1%27+%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5+%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%AF%2C+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1+%27%CF%80%CE%B5+%CE%BA%CE%B9+%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82+%CE%93%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%82%22&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=#hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US%3AIE-SearchBox&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%AC+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1%27+%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5+%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%AF%2C+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1+%27%CF%80%CE%B5+%CE%BA%CE%B9+%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82+%CE%93%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%82%22&pbx=1&oq=%22%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%AC+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1%27+%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5+%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%AF%2C+%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%82+%CF%84%CE%B1+%27%CF%80%CE%B5+%CE%BA%CE%B9+%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%82+%CE%93%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%82%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=0l0l0l10297l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=3a401dd6506c160d&biw=2143&bih=1033.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2011)

Which leads us to the proper slang.gr entry: γειώσεις


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
I'm not certain if it's widely used but one of my first thoughts when I read the initial post was: *Και μετά ξύπνησες!

*
I don't think that the next one has caught on but since Hellegenes mentioned Harry Klynn, I was reminded of this retort to needlessly complicated, pompous and supposedly intellectual statements, deriding the arty-farty:

Κουλτούρα να φύγουμε 






From the relevant entry on slang.gr:

Λοιπόν, το «κουλτούρα να φύγουμε» είναι ατάκα του Χάρρυ Κλυνν από τον δίσκο «Έθνος Ανάδελφον» το 1985. Ανήκε σε μια σειρά από νούμερα που σατίριζε την (κατά την γνώμη μου αξιoθαύμαστη) προσπάθεια της αείμνηστης Μελίνας Μερκούρη να αναβαθμίσει την πολιτιστική ζωή της Αθήνας. Πλην ο Χάρρυ Κλυνν σατίρισε ένα σχετικό σύνδρομο υπερκουλτουρίασης που κατείχε τους Έλληνες. Και τις τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις που δημιουργήθηκαν. Λ.χ. η «κυρία»-γκόμενα (στον δίσκο) πάει τον Βασίλη (κύριο χαρρυκλυννικό ήρωα) στο Ηρώδειο, κι αυτός νομίζει πως βρίσκεται σε κέντρο με την Ρίτα (Σακελλαρίου) και τον Γιαννάκη (Πάριο). Ή ο γιος πάει την ηλικιωμένη μάνα του στο Ηρώδειο, κι αυτή κάνει πολύ αστείες ερωτήσεις.

Θα αρχίσω κατ' ανάγκη απ' το τέλος. Το «κουλτούρα να φύγουμε» είναι το άσμα που κλείνει όλο αυτό το αφιέρωμα στην Μελίνα. Προφανώς, το λογοπαίγνιο είναι ανάμεσα στο «κουλτούρα» και το «κατούρα». Αυτό φαίνεται από το σύνολο τετράστιχο, που είναι ως εξής:

«Κουλτούρα να φύγουμε, κουλτούρα να φύγουμε,
και τίναξέ την να πέσει, και η τελευταία σταγών,
κουλτούρα να φύγουμε, κουλτούρα να φύγουμε,
με Μπρεχτ και τσιφτετέλια, θα δικαιωθεί ο αγών!»

Εννοείται ο αγών της Μελίνας Μερκούρη και των Ελλήνων που συντονίστηκαν με το όραμά της. Οπότε την έκφραση την λέμε, όταν δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να αντέξουμε ένα υπερκουλτουριάρικο έργο, όσα αντισώματα υπερκουλτουρίασης κι αν διαθέτουμε. Λ.χ. βλέπεις τον «Αντρέι Ρουμπλιόφ» του Ταρκόφσκι στην ορίτζιναλ βερσιόν των 4,5 ωρών. Ε, κάποτε μετά την τρίτη ώρα, δεν θα πεις το «κουλτούρα να φύγουμε» και θα σηκωθείς να φύγεις; Η παρομοίωση είναι με το ότι κατουράς πριν κάνεις κάποιο εγχείρημα, ας πούμε κατουράς πριν μπεις στο αυτοκίνητο για να πας κάπου, μια εκδρομή, κτλ.

Κουλτούρα να φύγουμε Ορέστη και χέσε μέσα Πολυχρόνη!
Παλιά λέγανε «βράσε θέατρο και κατούρα παράσταση» για τα μάπα θεάματα.


From the same LP, although I know this one is far from an equivalent, being so blunt and if you'll pardon Harry Klynn's French, but I think it's still used when we don't get the drift of a lengthy or meaningless remark or we want to explicitly demean what is said:

Δε μας χέζεις, ρε Νταλάρα; (also on slang.gr)





The last 10 seconds in the video are gross. 

There was a variation on that, «Δε μας κατουράς, ρε Πάριε;», also used by Harry Klynn in one of his albums, although I'm not sure which one appeared first, the one with Dalaras, or the other one with Parios as they say in the comments of the slang.gr entry mentioned above.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Στο σπίτι, σε περιπτώσεις ασυνεννοησίας λέμε:_"στη μητέρα σου το είπες;"_ (πάλι από διαφήμιση, του conn-x, νομίζω).
> Επίσης: _"συγγνώμη, σε τι γλώσσα μίλησες πριν;"_



Στη μάνα σου το 'πες;


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2012)

...
I hadn't heard of it before but since I stumbled upon it today on slang.gr and I like the connection with «πέρα βρέχει» (and it's present in the category γειώσεις that DrSiebenmal mentions in post #12 above), here's another one:

*στη Γερμανία βρέχει* 

Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να εκφράσει την άγνοιά μας ως προς κάποιο θέμα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται με ειρωνική διάθεση για να δείξουμε ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η συζήτηση ή ότι τη θεωρούμε ασήμαντη ή ενοχλητική.

_- Ρε συ Θρασύβουλε, ο Θρύλος είναι ξανά πρωταθλητής!
- Α ναι ε; Και στη Γερμανία βρέχει!
_
_- Σήμερα δεν ήρθε ο Πάκης στη δουλειά...
- Ε σιγά, στη Γερμανία βρέχει..._


----------



## crystal (Jan 4, 2012)

Και στο πιο πρόστυχο, όταν ο άλλος το παραπαίζει μάγκας: "καλά, περπάτα και λίγο!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2012)

daeman said:


> *στη Γερμανία βρέχει*
> 
> Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να εκφράσει την άγνοιά μας ως προς κάποιο θέμα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείται με ειρωνική διάθεση για να δείξουμε ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η συζήτηση ή ότι τη θεωρούμε ασήμαντη ή ενοχλητική.
> 
> ...



Αυτό μού θυμίζει το "ενάμιση δισεκατομμύριο Κινέζοι δεν δίνουν δεκάρα" και τις παραλλαγές του.

Σημείωση: οι Κινέζοι δεν είναι ενάμιση δις, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται χάριν ποιητικής αδείας (είναι περίπου 1.33 δις).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2012)

crystal said:


> Και στο πιο πρόστυχο, όταν ο άλλος το παραπαίζει μάγκας: "καλά, περπάτα και λίγο!"


Also, "κατούρα και λίγο", but I think this is mostly used for men who brag too much. It means [pardon my French]use your penis to pee a little, don't go around fucking so much"[/pardon my French]. It is not necessarily used for men who brag about their sex life, because there is also the slang expression _γαμάω και δέρνω_, meaning "I'm super cool, extremely competent, and am able to do whatever I want to".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 6, 2012)

This has to do with the act of fucking (pardon the expression) being a compliment of overpowering on the part of men, pertaining to the act of subduing someone psychologically (in this context). It's relevant in a number of languages rather than just Greek, hence the use of "fucking" as destruction or demonstration of power, in English.

The use of "fucking" as an adjective to mean damned, probably stems from religion.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 6, 2012)

The local Gloucester/Bristol equivalent of this I heard only today [January 6th 2012]. It is 'I had one of them but the leg/label came off'.


----------

